# American Idol 2008



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Well here we go again. Another season of American Idol starts in January. This is the official discussion thread.


----------



## Sharkie_Fan (Sep 26, 2006)

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/21657350/

An update on the next season of American Idol.... Apparently contestents may be able to accompany themselves on guitar during their performances.


----------



## jutley (Oct 11, 2006)

American Idol is one of my guilty pleasures. I never grow tired of listening to Simon cut people down. That is sad, isn't it? I honestly feel for the few that aren't really that bad that feel Simon's wrath, but some of the freak shows that he rips on really crack me up.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

jutley, you are not alone .. AI is one of the juggernauts on TV right now. If we have a protracted writer's strike, AI may end up having even way more viewers this year than ever.


----------



## mxd (Jan 17, 2006)

A favorite in our household also.
I would like to see judges scoring, somewhat like Dancing with the Stars, where the audience vote is combined with the judges scores. Maybe that would prevent the likes of a Sanjaya(sp) hanging around so long.


----------



## jutley (Oct 11, 2006)

mxd said:


> A favorite in our household also.
> I would like to see judges scoring, somewhat like Dancing with the Stars, where the audience vote is combined with the judges scores. Maybe that would prevent the likes of a Sanjaya(sp) hanging around so long.


Waaaaay too many teenage girls watch the show obvioulsly. He was terrible!


----------



## Pink Fairy (Dec 28, 2006)

No no no, his name is Crapjaya!! That became his name in our house. The only thing he was able to sing well was Besame Mucho


----------



## Sharkie_Fan (Sep 26, 2006)

okietekkie said:


> No no no, his name is Crapjaya!! That became his name in our house. The only thing he was able to sing well was Besame Mucho


It was suckjaya in our house. 

I like the idea of combining judges votes with public votes...

Though, I'm still partial to voting each week for who you want to leave.

Can you picture Seapest up there "Want to see Sanjaya take a hike this week? Dial 1-888-Idols-07... Pick up that phone if you want to see him leave."


----------



## Snoofie (May 29, 2003)

I think they should go back to actually showing the number of votes and the percentages like they did back in, I think, the second season. I just remember seeing the names on a big screen with the percentages of votes received. It really drives home who is the front runner early on and just how drastically it can change week to week.


----------



## davemayo (Nov 17, 2005)

Anyone know if Idol will be in HD in '08?


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

davemayo said:


> Anyone know if Idol will be in HD in '08?


Yes, it has been in HD the last few years.


----------



## HouseBowlrz (Jul 15, 2007)

mxd said:


> A favorite in our household also.


Banned here ... :hurah: :hurah: ... in fact, the local Fox station is pretty much banned in the house except for football, baseball and local news.



jutley said:


> I never grow tired of listening to Simon cut people down. That is sad, isn't it?


That may be his personality but when he showed a complete lack of respect for the victims of the Virginia Tech shooting by rolling his eyes on the "shout out", my opinion of him went from pompous arse to insensitive moron.

I realize it was later explained away but the perception was out there and just continued to show what little class he has.

to each his/her own ...


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

HouseBowlrz said:


> Banned here ... :hurah: :hurah: ... in fact, the local Fox station is pretty much banned in the house except for football, baseball and local news.


There are certainly folks that like this show .. the numbers are telling. I'll happily admit to being part of the frenzy.



HouseBowlrz said:


> That may be his personality but when he showed a complete lack of respect for the victims of the Virginia Tech shooting by rolling his eyes on the "shout out", my opinion of him went from pompous arse to insensitive moron.
> 
> I realize it was later explained away but the perception was out there and just continued to show what little class he has.
> 
> to each his/her own ...


Ah, the nature of reality shows .. especially from one that is live. I understand your dislike, but it's like taking one-half of a $1 bill and connecting it to the other half of a $5 bill. You look at it and wonder what the heck were they thinking.

Perhaps Simon should have been listening when VT was mentioned, but he was not .. purely coincidental editing resulted in what appeared to be one of the worst on-air blunders of all time. Simon is gruff for sure, but he has never lacked for honesty.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Out of respect, this will likely be my only post in this thread. 

I do not care for this show. Actually it scares the bejeepers out of me. If someone wanted to manipulate the public consciousness all they would have to do would be start using more music that sent a similar message. 

I've said it before, if Oprah Winfrey and Simon Cowell set out to do so, they could change the entire face of American politics with their bully pulpits. 

I leave you fine ladies and gentlemen to your entertainment.


----------



## StlChief (Nov 9, 2007)

Well, my um wife, yeah thats it, my wife likes the show so I have to watch it.


----------



## HouseBowlrz (Jul 15, 2007)

StlChief said:


> Well, my um wife, yeah thats it, my wife likes the show so I have to watch it.


I'd suggest heading out to the local sports bar but a lot of those air it now as well ... 

Good thing I'm still single, I don't have to worry about domestic "issues" such as that. :lol: :lol:

cheers


----------



## davemayo (Nov 17, 2005)

BMoreRavens said:


> Yes, it has been in HD the last few years.


Great! I've only had HD for a month now, so I'm excited...er....my kids will be excited to watch it in HD.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Well since Stewert felt he needed a place to vent, I figured people planning on watchin Idol needed a thread also and one where we could discuss what we like and dislike about the show since it will be starting tonigh. 

I will start... 

Like...
1) Brings new talent that otherwise would not get a chance. 
2) Can be funny at time.


What I don't like.... 
1) Show the wackos. I really thing it draws away from show though it can be entertaining at times.
2) Paula... Sorry... just does not add anything
3) Need to stay away from allowing people in the top 12 that they think will be interesting but really don't have the talent to be in the top 12. Can you say Sanjia. Always 1 to 4 in the 12 in my opinion.
4) Change the voting process to stop the stuffing the looser ballet box.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Mr. Barry, thank you for starting this thread. I did not feel I should be the one to start it, but I did feel it should be started.


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

Ron Barry said:


> Well since Stewert felt he needed a place to vent, I figured people planning on watchin Idol needed a thread also and one where we could discuss what we like and dislike about the show since it will be starting tonigh.
> 
> I will start...
> 
> ...


Carmen Rasmussen come to mind as does the red headed kid John. Remember Nikki McKibbin?

If "Dancing with the Stars" can limit the number of votes from a number, why can't "Idol"

I would like them to be voted off, i.e. the one who get the most votes goes home until the top 5


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

I like seeing some of the wackos... but that really needs to be less of the focal point of the audition episodes.

Show me a few of the ones, that may make it to the finals.
Since at the time of editing... they know who will make it to the final 32.

So don't go giving my the wonderfull story of the a guy... when he gets cut from the final 32 before "I" even have a chance to vote.

The judges are fine....
But I would like them to bring back something they did 3ish years ago...

The Judges "picks"... someone that was bounced earlier on... that they think deserves another chance.... they each get one.

But the absolute #1 thing I want to see them change:
Provide the VOTE COUNTS either during the broadcast, or the next day on the net.

I am alway intrested in seeing what the margins were like.

Another thing...

Open the TEXT voting to other networks....
And a way that us DVRing folks can vote even if we watch the show 3 hours later.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Tying it to the DVR would be cool. Excellent suggestion there Earl. The main issue I really think they need to address is the auto dialers. This is some people one shot and to get bumbed because the guy that really sucks box is being stuffed but auto dialers sucks. 

Should limit it to 5 votes per method. 5 per phone #, 5 per DVR Id, and 5 per text message. 

I also like the bring back....


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 30, 2006)

Hopefully Randy can keep it to less than 1000 Dawg!'s this season. It get a bit old.


----------



## Sharkie_Fan (Sep 26, 2006)

machavez00 said:


> Carmen Rasmussen come to mind as does the red headed kid John. Remember Nikki McKibbin?
> 
> If "Dancing with the Stars" can limit the number of votes from a number, why can't "Idol"
> 
> I would like them to be voted off, i.e. the one who get the most votes goes home until the top 5


I just have to step in here for one moment. If you have a chance, look up Carmen Rasmussen on the internet. She's obviously had some training since she left AI. We heard her on CMT a few months ago, and I didn't recognize her voice. She actually sounds pretty good!

Sounds as if I'm in the minority, but I enjoy the auditions with the horrible singers. It never ceases to amaze me how people that sound THAT bad can swear to the end of the earth that they're the greatest thing since sliced bread. And then there's the parents who step in and tell their kid "Those judges don't know what they're talking about, we'll show them!".

I agree with the sentiment that they've got to get away from the "interesting story" in the top 12 (Sanjaya). Let the 12 most talented singers duke it out, even if they aren't the most interesting story.

I'll fight for a change in voting until either I die or Idol dies. I'm not sure what the best way to do it is, but I tend to think that if the public were to vote someone OUT rather than IN, the results would generally see the least talented person leaving. As it is, the best singers are, in my opinion, splitting votes. The lesser talents can benefit from "ballot stuffing" and be kept on until the numbers dwindle (again, Sanjaya). Either that or each phone number has X votes, period. IF it's a household, you'll have to figure out how to split up the votes. It's not perfect, because teenybopper with her own line can vote 10 times for Sanjaya, while my household might vote twice for 4 different people. It can still be skewed, but if the votes are limited, then hopefully the skew is limited.


----------



## Pink Fairy (Dec 28, 2006)

Ron Barry said:


> Well since Stewert felt he needed a place to vent, I figured people planning on watchin Idol needed a thread also and one where we could discuss what we like and dislike about the show since it will be starting tonigh.
> 
> I will start...
> 
> ...


I had started another thread by accident, but Earl nicely pointed me to this one! Yay!

I like the same - the auditions are just plain amusing - and with a DVR, do not take nearly as long to watch. I have really liked both Carrie - (Why wouldnt I considering she grew up 30 minutes from me?) and Jordin - her voice was awesome. She won me over when she sang a song from the first Land Before Time Movie.

I think the voting should change to where you vote for who needs to leave the most - that would be better and a little more realistic - at least in my mind.

I have them recorded, and will be watching them on my day off - always the day after on Thursday ><


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

*MY EYES! MY EYES!!! OH MY GOD! I CAN'T SEE!!! A HAIRY FAT GUY IN A PRINCESS LEIA JABBA'S SLAVE OUTFIT!!! 

I'M BLIND! I'M BLIND! 
*
This is like looking into the face of Medusa. Good God! Where are the writers? Please come back so I don't have to watch this!

And just what on God's green earth was that slow-mo Moses take my people home thing? I thought I was listening to a 78rpm record being played at 33rpm speed! Either that or I was caught in a slow-moving space time continuum.


----------



## ActiveHDdave (Sep 15, 2007)

Lord Vader said:


> *MY EYES! MY EYES!!! OH MY GOD! I CAN'T SEE!!! A HAIRY FAT GUY IN A PRINCESS LEIA JABBA'S SLAVE OUTFIT!!!
> 
> I'M BLIND! I'M BLIND!
> *
> ...


thats was better than the princes herself. well...not, I just threw up in my mouth


----------



## Pink Fairy (Dec 28, 2006)

Lord Vader said:


> *MY EYES! MY EYES!!! OH MY GOD! I CAN'T SEE!!! A HAIRY FAT GUY IN A PRINCESS LEIA JABBA'S SLAVE OUTFIT!!!
> 
> I'M BLIND! I'M BLIND!
> *
> ...


I definately need to go home and watch this...


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Note to self: don't ever eat something from Taco Bell while watching a hairy fat guy wearing a skimpy Princess Leia in a Jabba's slave bikini outfit.


----------



## tzphotos.com (Jul 12, 2006)

Ron Barry said:


> What I don't like....
> 1) Show the wackos. I really thing it draws away from show though it can be entertaining at times.


I find the wackos to be the funniest part of the show. I think they should have a whole day dedicated to the wackos.


----------



## Snoofie (May 29, 2003)

tzphotos.com said:


> I find the wackos to be the funniest part of the show. I think they should have a whole day dedicated to the wackos.


They had a whole episode devoted to the bad singers back when William Hung mania swept the nation. They also invited many of the worst singers back to sing during the finale 2 years ago. Last year they did some kind of awards show and gave out fake awards to the worst people from the audtions.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Thread title updated .. Let's keep the Audition episodes in one thread, but once the voting starts we'll make some adjustments ..

Here we go again!


----------



## ncxcstud (Apr 22, 2007)

I really enjoy the auditions...but I really, really hate the 'plants' they put in there to get the 'what?' effect. For example...tonight at the beginning of the 2nd or 3rd day of auditions in Philly...there was a girl in a red dress who was doing some crazy 'shaking' dance before singing...well...she went in with 1 earing on...then it cut to 2 earings...then 1, then 2...then 1... Come on...if you're going to 'plant' someone on the show and make them do multiple takes at least work on your continuity errors...

And, I think last year they had a contestant that might have been a 'plant.' It was the person who 'may' have been a man dressed in womans clothing...but the number she/he was wearing was clearly hand written...and not official...


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

If it weren't for the auditions shows, I would have never been hooked on the show three years ago. I stumbled on one of the auditions shows and couldn't stop laughing at some of these people that actually think they can sing!

If anything, they don't spend enough time on the auditions. And I always think they zip WAY too fast throgh Hollywood week.

See ya
Tony


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

*God, ease up on the commercials!!!* It's getting to the point where you can't stand to watch a show in real time. It looks like we'll be doing the "delayed view" thing from now on.


----------



## Pink Fairy (Dec 28, 2006)

I can never watch it live - I never watch this or So You Think You Can Dance (my AllTIME favorite show) live - I would get too annoyed!

Wait...

That goes for all TV nowadays!!


----------



## NYSmoker (Aug 20, 2006)

Sirshagg said:


> Hopefully Randy can keep it to less than 1000 Dawg!'s this season. It get a bit old.


I don't believe Randy said "pitchy" once last night. He is messing up all the drinking games.


----------



## jodyguercio (Aug 16, 2007)

I thought I read somewhere that last year wasnt Sanjia some type of Howard Stern stunt?


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Ok.. Need to clarify my position. I not a big Wacko fan.. Don't mind the bad Singers but the Wackos should get very minimal time. Really did not need to see the Star Wars Wannabes. I found both of them very disturbing. 

I have to say... There was some good voices in Philly. I liked the woman that sang Amazing Grace and the also Angela (I believe that was here name).

The stalker singing to Paula was just plan creepy and I hope they are running background checks on that guy.


----------



## jodyguercio (Aug 16, 2007)

The girl who sand Amazing Grace was awesome and I can see her getting some type of country music deal even if she doesnt win.

The stalker guy was funny in a disturbing kind of way. At least he could rhyme.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Threads merged


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

jodyguercio said:


> The girl who sand Amazing Grace was awesome


she also gets the AirRocker award for the Hottest Girl of the night...


----------



## wakajawaka (Sep 27, 2006)

Nice homage to the movie "40 year old virgin". Remember when Steve Carrels character gets the chest wax and screams KELLY CLARKSON! Now we have Princess Lard getting the wax job on American Idol. I like how as soon as he started to sing (after the waxing) Simon cuts him off and tells him to leave. Too funny.


----------



## jodyguercio (Aug 16, 2007)

AirRocker said:


> she also gets the AirRocker award for the Hottest Girl of the night...


Very True.....she can sing and if you dont like it also kick your [email protected]#$.


----------



## jutley (Oct 11, 2006)

I just can't for the life of me figure out how people like the kid singing "Let My People Go" think they can sing? "I'll be back next year singing something more contemporary", he says. Um, how about just keep being a tour guide. You are a nice kid, but I don't want to see the bottom of your toungue anymore!

And to the glittery freak show...the judges were nice to you. They told you you have a good voice for a cover band. No one berrated you or told you that you sucked. They told you that you were not right for what they were looking for. I was surprised that Simon didn't make some nasty comments because he sure could have. Why did you think you needed to freak out? What are you on?

As much as I find the freakshows interesting in a sort of "can't stop looking at a train wreck" sorta way, I agree with Earl that we need to see more of the contestants that move on. When the episode was over and it said something about 29 people moved on I felt ripped off that they hadn't shown more of the good auditions. Come on AI, give us a better balance...pretty please.


----------



## Pink Fairy (Dec 28, 2006)

I ended up getting to watch it last night - YAY!

Leia was disturbing - both of them.

I liked the Amazing grace girl as well - and the first guy they put through - although he needs a little work.

Personally, I really liked the last girl they put through - I mean who is 23 and never seen an R rated movie? Go her!


----------



## Guttboy (Sep 9, 2007)

Call it a "guilty pleasure"....LOL....

Our house watches it religiously........I just get peeved at the folks that have "generic pop" voices but I guess that is what the folks want.....

My favorite was the blonde single mom that Simon stated "did not stand out".

Personally thought she had an "Eva Cassidy" voice that should definitely be singing for a living....


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

I think we caught a glimpse of this season's Senjaya today. The nerdy politician wanna-be.  He can sort-of sing, but come on...  

And the nail guy? Eeech. I bite my nails, but I con't collect them!

See ya
Tony


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

The girl that did impressions.. When she sang as her self I thought she had a really nice voice. Once again thought. Too much weird and not enough showing off the talent.


----------



## Larry Kenney (Aug 19, 2005)

The guy in the cape with the name Simon on his hat will probably show up somewhere in the future singing his "We Are All Brothers" song. He might be the next William Hung.

I wonder how they pick who gets to see the three judges? Thousands show up each day, so they must have lots and lots of people listening to the prospective candidates. If they're good or if they're really bad, then they get to go to see Simon, Paula and Randy?? I've never read anywhere how they complete the audition process.

Larry
SF


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

You got the right idea. All the people in the stadium are screened in a two or three tier process. "What's your story?" is number one. Are you an interesting person or do you have some hook? What kind of personality do you have and is it something they want to see on TV? If yes, move on. If no, good-bye. You haven't had a chance to sing yet! (two people I know made it this far)

Number two, can you sing? They are pretty rigorous about it here. Only a couple of hundred out of 20,000 get through (and not all due to singing talent)

Number three, if you can't sing, how entertainingly BAD are you. If you are "good" enough in a bad way, you move on with the REAL talent.

These are the people that make it to the "holding room". (one person I know made it this far--she did not get passed the three judges. She can sing, and has been on a few area concerts, but it is a young voice). While in the holding room, certain individuals are interviewed further. And some of the background pieces see are shot. Others are shot after the fact. The ones where they go to the family farm or visit the homestead are shot days later.

Then you go in line to the audition and are escorted one-by-one into the judges chambers we see on TV. But the auditions we see on TV generally last about 5-10 minutes each since they aren't only looking for singing talent. They are looking at the whole package. It is an extensive interview we never get to see.

There are many less crack-pots than real talent that go through. The early screening generally just lets a good "cross-section" get through for the TV show. And the actual day is long and quite boring most of the time

See ya
Tony


----------



## Guttboy (Sep 9, 2007)

TNGTony said:


> You got the right idea. All the people in the stadium are screened in a two or three tier process. "What's your story?" is number one. Are you an interesting person or do you have some hook? What kind of personality do you have and is it something they want to see on TV? If yes, move on. If no, good-bye. You haven't had a chance to sing yet! (two people I know made it this far)
> 
> Number two, can you sing? They are pretty rigorous about it here. Only a couple of hundred out of 20,000 get through (and not all due to singing talent)
> 
> ...


Thanks for the insight Tony....never really knew how they went about the whole process!


----------



## Pink Fairy (Dec 28, 2006)

Guttboy said:


> Thanks for the insight Tony....never really knew how they went about the whole process!


Me neither, thank you for the information.

And to the person who asked about Howard Stern - Yes there was a whole debacle regarding Sanjiyah last year.

He decided that since it was all stupid anyway - he would get all of his listeners to vote for the worst one there...and now you know why he lasted so long!!

The ONLY song he could sing was Besame Mucho, but he was definately no Andrea Bocelli


----------



## Radio Enginerd (Oct 5, 2006)

ActiveHDdave said:


> thats was better than the princes herself. well...not, I just threw up in my mouth


Yeah she was pretty... interesting. No


----------



## Radio Enginerd (Oct 5, 2006)

I stopped watching AI early last night and missed this. The William Hung of this season.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

It was a typical episode ... until the last five minutes. They were priceless! :lol:


----------



## Pink Fairy (Dec 28, 2006)

Radio Enginerd said:


> I stopped watching AI early last night and missed this. The William Hung of this season.





HDG said:


> It was a typical episode ... until the last five minutes. They were priceless! :lol:


I was laughing so hard I begged my girl to rewind it and play it again.

That was awesome - I went around singing "muttermutter BROTHERSSS!!!!" for a couple of hours! ( I sounded as bad as him because I can NOT sing.)


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

The two weirdos that was the William Devoe and Jim Carry female look a likes... William devoe did not strike me until Simon said it and then it was like..... She so has his mannerisms.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

okietekkie said:


> I was laughing so hard I begged my girl to rewind it and play it again.
> 
> That was awesome - I went around singing "muttermutter BROTHERSSS!!!!" for a couple of hours! ( I sounded as bad as him because I can NOT sing.)


... and when Paula broke out into a full boogie, I lost it. :lol:


----------



## Talkstr8t (Jan 20, 2008)

While watching the first episode as recorded on my Dish 722 all was in glorious high-def until the final fifteen minutes or so, at which point the video was in 4:3 SD, though the KTVU "bug" was in the 16:9 area. I assume this was a broadcast issue or else the bug wouldn't have been to the right of the video. Anyone else see it? I don't know if it was a network problem or a KTVU (SF Bay Area) problem...

It's unfortunate as the last segment had the hot blonde nanny.


----------



## Pink Fairy (Dec 28, 2006)

I don't have an HD DVR yet, so I can't answer your question.

However, welcome to the forums!!


----------



## davemayo (Nov 17, 2005)

There's some noise on the internet that the kick boxing girl from Oregon is a professional singer. She supposedly recently moved to Dallas to pursue her singing career.


----------



## Sharkie_Fan (Sep 26, 2006)

My 8 week old son gets the biggest grin on his face if we play the guy that sang 'Go Down Moses'. Or if I imitate that guy....

"Let My People Gooooooooo"

Apparently, even he realizes... that guy was FUNNY!


----------



## FireMedic8039 (Dec 24, 2007)

davemayo said:


> There's some noise on the internet that the kick boxing girl from Oregon is a professional singer. She supposedly recently moved to Dallas to pursue her singing career.


She was signed and dropped. Then signed by a modeling agency. Some songs are on her page. She sounds great!

http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=user.viewprofile&friendid=305762194


----------



## jutley (Oct 11, 2006)

Talkstr8t said:


> While watching the first episode as recorded on my Dish 722 all was in glorious high-def until the final fifteen minutes or so, at which point the video was in 4:3 SD, though the KTVU "bug" was in the 16:9 area. I assume this was a broadcast issue or else the bug wouldn't have been to the right of the video. Anyone else see it? I don't know if it was a network problem or a KTVU (SF Bay Area) problem...
> 
> It's unfortunate as the last segment had the hot blonde nanny.


It must have been a broadcast issue in your area. I had no problems with HD here in Utah.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

No problem in Denver ... HD all the way through.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Wow, no comments this week .. I watched both audition episodes last night myself. One of the folks that really surprised me was the large guy with the tie on his head. I never in a million years would have predicted that he would have sounded as good as he did.

I also thought some of the folks that were sent packing should have been given a chance, but maybe that's part of the changes this year where they've actually raised the bar even higher. We'll see.


----------



## jodyguercio (Aug 16, 2007)

Doug Brott said:


> Wow, no comments this week .. I watched both audition episodes last night myself. One of the folks that really surprised me was the large guy with the tie on his head. I never in a million years would have predicted that he would have sounded as good as he did.
> 
> I also thought some of the folks that were sent packing should have been given a chance, but maybe that's part of the changes this year where they've actually raised the bar even higher. We'll see.


No one really to talk about the last two nights. I actually fell asleep during last nights is how bored I was.


----------



## Sharkie_Fan (Sep 26, 2006)

Doug Brott said:


> Wow, no comments this week .. I watched both audition episodes last night myself. One of the folks that really surprised me was the large guy with the tie on his head. I never in a million years would have predicted that he would have sounded as good as he did.
> 
> I also thought some of the folks that were sent packing should have been given a chance, but maybe that's part of the changes this year where they've actually raised the bar even higher. We'll see.


You're talking about the big black guy, right. Sang with his sister? I said the same thing when that guy started singing. He seemed like a total goofball in the staging area, and I really thought he was gonig to be a total joker... They just had it all set up for him to be another side show bob....

Then he opened his mouth and I went "Wait a minute, he's not suppoed to be good".

Hard to tell how good (or bad) his sister was from the audition.

We watched Tuesday nights episode, and the last girl, the Irish gal, whose husband had all the tatoos was on, and my son was asking about his tatoos and so I asked him "Do you think Daddy should get a tattoo". He looked at me and said "No way. I don't like ink on ANY people".

We had also told him Tuesday night that he could play while mommy and daddy watched the singing, and after singing it was going to be bedtime. About 8:45, he looked at my wife and said "Mommy, does the singing come on after this show?"

Apparently, he wasn't impressed either.


----------



## jodyguercio (Aug 16, 2007)

Sharkie_Fan said:


> You're talking about the big black guy, right. Sang with his sister? I said the same thing when that guy started singing. He seemed like a total goofball in the staging area, and I really thought he was gonig to be a total joker... They just had it all set up for him to be another side show bob....
> 
> Then he opened his mouth and I went "Wait a minute, he's not suppoed to be good".
> 
> ...


What's the old saying...."Out of the mouths of babes..."


----------



## Sharkie_Fan (Sep 26, 2006)

jodyguercio said:


> What's the old saying...."Out of the mouths of babes..."


Oh yeah. He's full of them too. Never a dull minute when my boy is around. YOu never know what's going to come out of his mouth that'll leave every adult in the room in stitches.

I thought they were a *little* harsh on the black girl who sang the Whitney song. (The large chested on with the too tight outfit). She had some problems, clearly, but I thought she actually had a fairly nice voice. Not good enough to win Idol, but I wouldn't say she "can't" sing.

I did have one question watching last nights episode.... THe couple at the very end. Did they really have that baby the day before and then show up to the audition, or ?? I know here in California, mom is in the hospital for 3 days before they discharge you after a normal delivery. 4-5 for a C-Section. It seemed a little odd that she was out of the hospital 24 hours after giving birth... Maybe they do things differently elsewhere - I'm only going by my own experience. That made me scratch my head a little, as if maybe there was some creative editing going on there. Maybe the judges stayed an extra day or two in Charleston to watch just that guy sing, since it was good TV... Not sure..


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

I believe that was the case Sharkie.. I turned to my wife and said... "Why couldn't you do that?". I did not seen and 3 days or drinking cranberry spritzers for this girl... 

I believe they said 23 people in all from SC. That is a rather small number given SD had that in a day. Not a lot of talent was shown last night for sure.


----------



## jutley (Oct 11, 2006)

I was kind of bored watching the SC show. Not much talent and no 'real' freaks either.

Add me to the list of very surprised with the voice of the tie head black guy. He was really good I thought.


----------



## Sharkie_Fan (Sep 26, 2006)

jutley said:


> I was kind of bored watching the SC show. Not much talent and no 'real' freaks either.
> 
> Add me to the list of very surprised with the voice of the tie head black guy. He was really good I thought.


That poor guy. He came out, and from what we saw on the show, had one of the better auditions in SC.

And he's now forever knows as "the tie head".


----------



## jutley (Oct 11, 2006)

Sharkie_Fan said:


> And he's now forever knows as "the tie head".


I'm sure he'd be proud to know that! :lol:


----------



## Pink Fairy (Dec 28, 2006)

I was not too excited this week either - I thought that the auditions were mundane - although the girl who was a fan of Simon was good, and was kind of amusing.

Tie head was suprisingly good, although I would have liked to hear the sister on her own


----------



## vankai (Jan 22, 2007)

Sharkie_Fan said:


> That poor guy. He came out, and from what we saw on the show, had one of the better auditions in SC.
> 
> And he's now forever knows as "the tie head".


He was like Ruben Studdard with more charisma. We'll see if that gets him on the show.


----------



## Sharkie_Fan (Sep 26, 2006)

vankai said:


> He was like Ruben Studdard with more charisma. We'll see if that gets him on the show.


I'll agree with you as far as the charisma goes.

I don't think tiehead was nearly as talented as Ruben.

I haven't seen anyone in the auditions yet that I thought "They've GOT to get in the top 24 or the top 12".

I mean, in years past, when you saw Fantasia you KNEW she would be in the top handful of people at the end. I had a pretty good idea Ruben would make it to the end, as well as Kimberly Locke in that same season. The first time we saw Carrie Underwood, you had an idea she'd be there at the end. Kellie Pickler, though not the greatest talent, you had an idea because of her marketability and her story, she'd be in the top 24.

Im not sure if it's harder to pick the last few years because the talent pool overall is better, or if the talent overall is somewhat lackluster and so no one stands out.

What makes me laugh about the show is that they're churning out Country talent. Bucky Covington is doing pretty well for himself. Carrie Underwood, obviously. Kellie Pickler is doing real well.

Daughtry is pretty popular, and Kelly clarkson is as well. Other than that, there's not a ton of "pop" success coming out of AI. Jordin's first single gets some play on XM, but not a ton.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

vankai said:


> He was like Ruben Studdard with more charisma. We'll see if that gets him on the show.


Unless he totally tanks in Hollywood, I expect "tie head" to be on the show .. heck, he's already got a nickname :lol:


----------



## Sharkie_Fan (Sep 26, 2006)

I think that the self described "perfect prom queen" who was on Tuesdays show might be another addition to the top bunch. I thought he was pretty good.

Also from Tuesdays show, I found it really interesting the Simon actualy gave a guy a second (and third) chance, and then put him through. I'm not sure we'd have seen that in previous years. I've thought, overall, he seems to be a little softer this year. He can still be grumpy and acerbic, but not to the extent he has been in years past, I think. I haven't gone back and watched auditions from previous years, so perhaps perception is different than reality, but in any event, he seems to be a kinder, gentler Simon this year (mind you, kind*er* and gentl*er*, not kind and gentle.)

I thought the funniest part of the show Tuesday night was the first audition - the guy who couldn't sing and worshipped Kelly Clarkson.... who then tried to audition for the red carpet interviewer at the final. When Simon told him to contact the local fox affiliate and tell them that Simon wanted him at the final as the local fox reporter, I thought that kid was gonna wet himself. By his reaction, you'd have thought he won the lottery (and who knows, with the Idol phenomenon, maybe he DID just win the lottery)... I got a kick out of him.


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

I would have sent the girl who was on "American Juniors" to Hollywood. She was over the top a bit, but she has more potential the many of those sent on.


----------



## Sharkie_Fan (Sep 26, 2006)

machavez00 said:


> I would have sent the girl who was on "American Juniors" to Hollywood. She was over the top a bit, but she has more potential the many of those sent on.


I'm on the fence with her... Yeah, there's a voice in there. Alot of potential. I actually thought she sounded better in the American Juniors clips than she did in her audition.

But she was annoying as heck.... More than a bit over the top - ALOT over the top, I thought.

But, it is a singing competition and she did have a voice in there somewhere.

I could see sending her to Hollywood, along with an stern warning that she needs to work on less acting and more singing if she wants to go anywhere. They did, after all, let TieHead's sister through, and I'm not sure she could even sing.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Sharkie_Fan said:


> Also from Tuesdays show, I found it really interesting the Simon actualy gave a guy a second (and third) chance, and then put him through.


Two words: eye candy.

That contestant to whom you refer is Jason Rich, and you can be assured that he was given a chance because he's a good-looking guy (and no, these aren't gay vibes here, LOL). Cowell more than anyone knows who may have the potential to become a star, and Jason Rich has the looks. This doesn't mean he'll go very far; rather, it means that he has an edge due to his looks.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

machavez00 said:


> I would have sent the girl who was on "American Juniors" to Hollywood. She was over the top a bit, but she has more potential the many of those sent on.


Well I think she proved what Simon said.. That it was all over rehearsed and a act... Nothing genuine there..

As for the voice.. I would say it was borderline good enough to hollywood, but the presentation was so over the top and I am so glad they did not send here because they have sent a few like that in the past and each one made it very hard to watch the later rounds.

A few even made it to the final 12.. UGH!! The Barbara Streisand wanta be from a few seasons back comes to mind.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Lord Vader said:


> Two words: eye candy.
> 
> That contestant to whom you refer is Jason Rich, and you can be assured that he was given a chance because he's a good-looking guy (and no, these aren't gay vibes here, LOL). Cowell more than anyone knows who may have the potential to become a star, and Jason Rich has the looks. This doesn't mean he'll go very far; rather, it means that he has an edge due to his looks.


Agreed, but beyond that, I believe that Jason has something that could be good. What was very obvious is the lack of full confidence .. which is why he got the warning from Simon. That part of his performance is going to require a LOT of work and I hope he can get through that.


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

Ron Barry said:


> A few even made it to the final 12.. UGH!! The Barbara Streisand wanta be from a few seasons back comes to mind.


Mikalah Gordon
Fran Drescher wannabe


----------



## Pink Fairy (Dec 28, 2006)

I think my favorite from this weeks auditions was David Cook.

Could be partly because he works at a bar apparantly in my city! (I really want to know which one!)

But man, his voice gives me shivers. He actually sang Bon Jovi well. I was dreading it when he said the song. But I REALLY like him ~drools~


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

machavez00 said:


> Mikalah Gordon
> Fran Drescher wannabe


Yeap.. thats her..... Should never have been in the final 12, however, there is a long list with names like Sanjia, Red, and chicken little. Each season there is one or two of them and what happens is you get the dialers effect and someone along the line gets the boot a bit ealier than they should or even worse they get the boot and that person has the potential to go win but had a really bad week.


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

Ron Barry said:


> Yeap.. thats her..... Should never have been in the final 12, however, there is a long list with names like Sanjia, Red, and chicken little. Each season there is one or two of them and what happens is you get the dialers effect and someone along the line gets the boot a bit ealier than they should or even worse they get the boot and that person has the potential to go win but had a really bad week.


She was there for the teen male vote


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Well I have to say.. Very impressed with the talent on tonight show. I don't recall any season having showing so many people that can sing. They still have a few Reds and Sanjias, but overall some excellent voices. I will be very disappointed if a mediocre voice gets in because there is definitely 12 people that can sing.

Hard to pick a favorite out, but they guy that sang bohemia Rhapsody really impressed me. Hard song to sing well

I am also shocked the Paulie actually said No on the deciding vote for the blond girl. I was so glad...


----------



## davemayo (Nov 17, 2005)

Ron Barry said:


> I am also shocked the Paulie actually said No on the deciding vote for the blond girl. I was so glad...


I was glad too. She doomed herself by starting to sing again when they told her not to. It looked like Paula was going to say yes, but when she starting to sing again, that sealed her fate.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

The Tallent was very good last night.... with the exception of the EDITING CREW for the show.

They made so many mistakes last night....

There were times where they showed a singer that was cut, earlier in the show.... and walked out.... sitting there in the audience when someone later was performing.

The biggest one.... Can't remember the names...
"So and So just watched "him" get cut... so the pressure is on"...
Well the guy that got cut... was standing right behind her... drinking a water, and practicing.

And when Paula cut that one girl.... 
Both and my wife cheered, as Paula finally took a stand...
And "she didn't have a fair chance"... They actually listened to her sing a 2nd song, after they told her not too... and no one else was allowed too


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

The biggest editing mistake was when two names were called forward and the 8 people in the back row were declared "safe", followed immediately by Ryan announcing what a tough night it's been with only 4 people put through.  Get a better editor!


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Does anyone remember that very polite country bumpkin named Drew, the blond haired kid whom the judges put through to Hollywood? I can't remember in which city he auditioned, but they profiled him during the audition broadcast, showing his family, him on the farm's tractor, how he's never been on a plane, etc. They didn't show him at all last night, if my memory's correct.

I mention him because I remember that when he auditioned, my sister made a funny comment about him, saying, "I bet he becomes a gay porn star!" 

I laughed and asked her, "Where did you get THAT idea from?!?" 

I guess some people just have this look or demeanor about them. 

BTW, I kept asking myself two exact questions about Kyle the geek and that 16-year-old kid (Dave? Dan?): just WHERE did they get those voices from? Kyle especially really floors me whenever he opens his mouth and sings, because you'd never expect that voice coming from that body.


----------



## Snoofie (May 29, 2003)

Lord Vader said:


> Does anyone remember that very polite country bumpkin named Drew, the blond haired kid whom the judges put through to Hollywood? I can't remember in which city he auditioned, but they profiled him during the audition broadcast, showing his family, him on the farm's tractor, how he's never been on a plane, etc. They didn't show him at all last night, if my memory's correct.


I didn't see him sing, but they did show a clip of him standing around drinking a bottled water. I had forgot about him until then and was wondering if they were going to show him. I guess he didn't make it.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Snoofie said:


> I didn't see him sing, but they did show a clip of him standing around drinking a bottled water. I had forgot about him until then and was wondering if they were going to show him. I guess he didn't make it.


IIRC...

They showed him in the montage at the end, of those 50 that made it to the final cuts.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

I believe you're correct, Earl. That only delays his entry into the adult film industry, I guess.


----------



## Snoofie (May 29, 2003)

Earl Bonovich said:


> The Tallent was very good last night....


My wife and I thought so too. All of the people that we thought weren't that good got sent home. Usually, there are at least a few that get through and we can't figure out what they see that we didn't because they aren't that good. The kid that sleeps in his car was awesome when he was playing the piano and singing, very Gavin Degraw sounding, and he really deserved to go through even though he blew his song at the end. Hopefully, it will make him even better going into the main competition because he has lots of potential.


----------



## jodyguercio (Aug 16, 2007)

Snoofie said:


> My wife and I thought so too. All of the people that we thought weren't that good got sent home. Usually, there are at least a few that get through and we can't figure out what they see that we didn't because they aren't that good. The kid that sleeps in his car was awesome when he was playing the piano and singing, very Gavin Degraw sounding, and he really deserved to go through even though he blew his song at the end. Hopefully, it will make him even better going into the main competition because he has lots of potential.


Totally agree, his nerves got him so bad. I thought it was really cool of the voice coach to tell him to come back and work and she would help him. I would love to see him go far. The farm boy was from Mississippi, and I believe he tried out in either Ga or Fla.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

I was a little disappointed we didn't see the contestants trying to sing in groups - usually lots of drama as they try to pair-up or form trios or quartets, when someone can't find a group or someone in the group doesn't rehearse, etc.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Snoofie said:


> The kid that sleeps in his car was awesome when he was playing the piano and singing, very Gavin Degraw sounding, and he really deserved to go through even though he blew his song at the end. Hopefully, it will make him even better going into the main competition because he has lots of potential.


He owes a big apology to the band...

...and if he makes it to the top 3, I wonder what American Idol will do to film his 'big homecoming' ... he doesn't seem to have friends or family.


----------



## packfan909 (Oct 6, 2006)

Drew2k said:


> He owes a big apology to the band...
> 
> ...and if he makes it to the top 3, I wonder what American Idol will do to film his 'big homecoming' ... he doesn't seem to have friends or family.


Totally Agree!!!

Has to be one of the top ten most awkward moments for AI. I am not sure he is top 3 material. But I could see him making it.

Quick Poll. Any Vote for the Worst possiblities in this group yet? Curious to get folks input to that?

pf


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

I think Vote For the Worst would rally behind the geeky guy with the glasses and tie, simply because he seems to get Simon's goat.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Drew2k said:


> I was a little disappointed we didn't see the contestants trying to sing in groups - usually lots of drama as they try to pair-up or form trios or quartets, when someone can't find a group or someone in the group doesn't rehearse, etc.


I am VERY happy they didn't do groups! I hated those setups. Plus, it brought down good singers and inflated bad ones.


----------



## jodyguercio (Aug 16, 2007)

Drew2k said:


> He owes a big apology to the band...
> 
> ...and if he makes it to the top 3, I wonder what American Idol will do to film his 'big homecoming' ... he doesn't seem to have friends or family.


Agree, but I do think he did the right thing by not asking them to back him when they wouldve not helped him any through no fault of theirs. We'll c tonight how goes and who stays.


----------



## packfan909 (Oct 6, 2006)

Drew2k said:


> I think Vote For the Worst would rally behind the geeky guy with the glasses and tie, simply because he seems to get Simon's goat.


It's too bad they dropped him in the end. I wonder if VFTW had anything to do with that. Especially with Simon's small protest about letting him go. Do Simon, Paula, and Randy really have the final say.....hmmmmmmm

pf


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

I am glad they dropped him. Sorry... Nothing there except Chicken Little, Red, and Sanjia factor and those are three I hated to see in the final 12. 

I think Simon got that one wrong and the blond guy definitely deserved the nod.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Well, now we know the final 24 contestants, but ... do we really know them? Once again, Idol took the time to showcase several of the finalists, but by my count there were at least 5 guys and 3 girls that I had never seen before, from the auditions through Hollywood week. 

Take "Luke", one of the final 12 guys. I know I didn't see him before because whenever I see someone on TV named Luke, I always say, "use the force, Luke".

Then there was the guy with the dreadlocks. Definitely didn't see him before.

I never understood this about Idol, but they do this every year. The show is a popularity contest, but by NOT showing 8 of the contestants (by my count) until the final 24 contestants are revealed, those 8 people are at a disadvantage because the voting public doesn't know them.

We know all about the Carly Simon girl, and the girl whose father died, and the Australian dude, and the rocker nurse, and the Irish tattoo artist with the resolved visa problem ... What do we know about the other 8? Nothing, except their names (for the moment they flashed on screen) and their awkward dances at the end of the episode.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Just found a press release from Fox with the contest names and backgrounds. Now I know a little more ... 

*TOP 24 "AMERICAN IDOL" SEMIFINALISTS REVEALED!*

*AMERICA DECIDES FAVORITE CONTESTANTS BEGINNING NEXT WEEK*

*GUYS COMPETE TUESDAY, FEBRUARY 19; GIRLS COMPETE WEDNESDAY, FEBRUARY 20*

*First LIVE Results Show Airs Thursday, February 21, on FOX*

Auditions ended tonight for the seventh season of AMERICAN IDOL and the judges' Top 24 semifinalists were revealed. The Top 24 semifinalists are: (males) David Archuleta, Colton Berry, Robbie Carrico, Jason Castro, David Cook, Chikezie Eze, Garrett Haley, David Hernandez, Michael Johns, Luke Menard, Danny Noriega and Jason Yeager; (females) Joanne Borgella, Kristy Lee Cook, Amy Davis, Asia'h Epperson, Alexandra Lushington, Kady Malloy, Ramiele Malubay, Syesha Mercado, Amanda Overmyer, Carly Smithson, Alaina Whitaker and Brooke White.

Next week, the 24 contestants will be split into two groups 12 males and 12 females who will each perform a song of his or her choice for America. The fate of these 24 semifinalists one of whom will be the next American Idol now rests in the viewers' hands. See what happens when the competition heats up, nerves rattle and contestants shine or fizzle out on the season's first performance shows. The Top 12 male singers will perform Tuesday, Feb. 19 (8:00-10:00 PM ET/PT) and the Top 12 female singers will perform Wednesday, Feb. 20 (8:00-10:00 PM ET/PT) on FOX.

At the end of the show, the phone lines will open for at least two hours and AMERICAN IDOL viewers will vote for their favorite contestant(s). Fans can use the branded toll-free telephone numbers (1-866-IDOLS-01, -02, etc.) until 12:00 AM ET/PT (11:00 PM CT/MT), subject to time zone restrictions, or AT&T wireless subscribers can use their cell phones to text vote by texting the word "vote" to the four-digit short number (5701, 5702, etc.) representing the contestant of their choice for two hours at the end of the show in their region. Then tune in to see who America picks to continue in the competition when two guys and two girls are eliminated on the first results show of Season Seven Thursday, Feb. 21 (8:00-9:00 PM ET live/PT tape-delayed) on FOX.

Meet AMERICAN IDOL Top Semifinalists:

*Male singers scheduled to perform Tuesday, Feb. 19 (8:00-10:00 PM ET/PT) include:*

*David Archuleta* (17) Born in Miami, FL, but grew up in Murray, UT. Archuleta began singing at age 7. Currently a junior at Murray High School, he has performed with an a cappella choir group and plays the piano.

*Colton Berry* (18) Currently lives in Staunton, VA. Berry is a senior at Wilson Memorial High School. He began singing in church when he was 5 years old. Active in community theatre, he also mentors children in a music class at a local elementary school.

*Robbie Carrico* (26) Currently lives in Melbourne, FL. Carrico began singing at age 16. He has been a member of two groups, Boyz IV Girlz and Missing Picket. Before auditioning for AMERICAN IDOL, he was working as a painter with his father. In his spare time, Carrico enjoys racing cars.

*Jason Castro* (20) Currently lives in Rockwall, TX, but was born in Dallas and raised in Rowlett, TX. Castro grew up playing drums and played in a band called Keeping Lions. Before auditioning for AMERICAN IDOL, Castro was majoring in Construction Science at Texas A&M University.

*David Cook* (25) Currently lives in Tulsa, OK, but grew up in Blue Springs, MO. Cook was born in Houston and graduated from Central Missouri State University in 2006. He has been singing since he was in the 2nd grade and also plays the guitar. Cook was a member of two bands, Axium and MWK.

*Chikezie Eze* (22) Currently lives in Inglewood, CA. Eze began singing when he was 13 years old. Before auditioning for AMERICAN IDOL, he was a T.S.A. (Transportation Security Administration) screener and a cashier. He also studied singing at Santa Monica College.

*Garrett Haley* (17) Currently lives in Elida, OH, but spent his early years in Alamosa, CO. Haley is a junior at Elida High School. He began singing in elementary school and has performed in local talent shows and high school musicals.

*David Hernandez* (24) Born and raised in Glendale, AZ. Hernandez began singing at age 6. He has performed at Urban Network Events, "Arizona Idol" and the Martin Luther King, Jr. Day Parade. He has been a member of the bands Tribt and Straight Up.

*Michael Johns* (29) Currently lives in Los Angeles, but was born in Perth, Australia. Johns moved to the U.S. in 1998 to attend Abraham Baldwin Agriculture College in Tifton, GA, then moved to Buckhead, GA outside of Atlanta to pursue singing. Johns began singing at the age of 5 and also plays the guitar. He was a member of a band called The Rising.

*Luke Menard* (29) Born and raised in Crawfordsville, IN. Menard began singing when he was a freshman in high school. He earned a B.A. in Communications from Millikin University in Decatur, IL, and worked for a finance company in Chicago. After realizing that was not the job for him, Menard began touring with an a cappella group called Chapter 6.

*Danny Noriega* (18) Currently lives in Azusa, CA. Noriega has been singing his entire life. Prior to auditioning for AMERICAN IDOL, Noriega had recently graduated from high school. In his spare time he likes to dance and make people laugh. He also loves animals.

*Jason Yeager* (28) Currently resides in Branson, MO, although his hometown is Grand Prairie, TX. Yeager began singing when he was 2 years old. He was a member of a boy band called True This. He also plays guitar, piano and drums.

*Female singers scheduled to perform Wednesday, Feb. 20 (8:00-10:00 PM ET/PT) include:*

*Joanne Borgella* (25) Currently lives in Hoboken, NJ, although born and raised in NY. Borgella has been singing since she was 3 years old. Before auditioning for IDOL, she was a plus size model. In her spare time she makes jewelry and designs clothes.

*Kristy Lee Cook* (24) Currently lives in Selma, OR, but was born in Seattle, WA. Cook has sung for crowds since she was 13 years old. Prior to auditioning for AMERICAN IDOL, Cook raised and trained horses. She plays the piano and was a member of the band Sixshooter.

*Amy Davis* (25) Currently lives in Cedar Lake, IN, but was raised in Lowell, IN. Davis is a graduate student at Purdue University where she previously earned a B.S. in Horticulture. She began singing for her family at age 5 and has since performed with numerous groups, including the Amy Davis Trio and Echoes of Pompeii, a Pink Floyd tribute band.

*Asia'h Epperson* (19) Born and raised in Joplin, MO. Epperson has been singing since she was 3 years old. Before IDOL, she was a waitress at two restaurants in Joplin. In her spare time, Epperson enjoys dancing and acting and also has a passion for makeup and fashion.

*Alexandra Lushington* (17) Currently lives in Douglasville, GA. Lushington began singing in her grandfather's church when she was just 2 years old. She is currently a junior at Douglas County High School, where she sings in the school choir and is a member of the drama club. Lushington also plays the piano.

*Kady Malloy* (18) Born and raised in Houston, TX. Malloy started singing as soon as she could talk. Before auditioning for AMERICAN IDOL, she was singing in local restaurants and attending community college. Malloy has a knack for vocal impressions and also plays the tambourine.

*Ramiele Malubay* (20) Currently lives in Miramar, FL. Malubay was born in Saudi Arabia and spent her early years in the Philippines. She has been singing since she was 12 years old. Before IDOL, she was attending school and was a hostess at a local sushi restaurant. She also plays the piano and guitar.

*Syesha Mercado* (21) Currently lives in Miami, although she grew up in Sarasota, FL. Mercado was a member of The Drum Studio All-Stars band and has a strong background in theatre and dancing. She began singing when she was 3 years old.

*Amanda Overmyer* (23) Raised and currently lives in Mulberry, IN. Overmyer is a health-care specialist and is earning a bachelor's degree in business management. She was lead singer for the band Steeleto. In her spare time, Overmyer loves riding her motorcycle.

*Carly Smithson* (24) Currently lives in San Diego, CA, but was born and raised in Dublin, Ireland. Smithson made her singing debut in "Les Misrables" at the Olympic Theatre in Dublin. Smithson moved to Los Angeles at age 13 to pursue her singing career. Before auditioning for AMERICAN IDOL, she was working in a bar and running a tattoo shop with her husband.

*Alaina Whitaker* (16) Born and raised in Tulsa, OK. Whitaker began singing at age 4. Currently a junior at Metro Christian Academy, she has performed at festivals throughout Oklahoma and at school functions.

*Brooke White* (24) Currently lives in Van Nuys, CA, but grew up in Mesa, AZ. Before auditioning for IDOL, White was a nanny. She has performed as a solo artist with a backup band. White began singing at age 15 and also plays the piano and guitar.

AMERICAN IDOL is created and executive-produced by Simon Fuller, founder and CEO of 19 Entertainment; and executive-produced by Cecile Frot-Coutaz, CEO, FremantleMedia North America, Inc.; Nigel Lythgoe, President, 19 Television; and Ken Warwick, Executive Producer, FremantleMedia North America, Inc.

Visit americanidol.com for exclusive videos, interviews and photos of the top 24 as well as special behind-the-scenes information and all of your AMERICAN IDOL news. For all photo requests, please go to www.foxflash.com.


----------



## braven (Apr 9, 2007)

Drew2k said:


> Well, now we know the final 24 contestants, but ... do we really know them? Once again, Idol took the time to showcase several of the finalists, but by my count there were at least 5 guys and 3 girls that I had never seen before, from the auditions through Hollywood week.
> 
> Take "Luke", one of the final 12 guys. I know I didn't see him before because whenever I see someone on TV named Luke, I always say, "use the force, Luke".
> 
> ...


Those are my exact thoughts too. Seems hardly fair.


----------



## braven (Apr 9, 2007)

Lord Vader said:


> I am VERY happy they didn't do groups! I hated those setups. Plus, it brought down good singers and inflated bad ones.


I was happy they didn't do the group thing too. This is an individual contest, not a group contest.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

braven said:


> I was happy they didn't do the group thing too. This is an individual contest, not a group contest.


Yeah, I know ... but the drama surrounding group performances was so much fun!


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Drew2k said:


> Take "Luke", one of the final 12 guys. I know I didn't see him before because whenever I see someone on TV named Luke, I always say, "use the force, Luke."


The Force wasn't with country bumpkin Drew. Now we'll see if those porn studios call him.


----------



## Snoofie (May 29, 2003)

Drew2k said:


> Meet AMERICAN IDOL Top Semifinalists.


After looking at this list, I only remember a few of them. The blonde kid with the bad haircut that was with Harry Potter at the end of the eliminations. The australian guy with the good voice. The irish girl who looks like Steve Perry. The blonde girl that sang Amazing Grace half a dozen times and then showed the world her g-string when she sat down during eliminations. The rocker girl who has the elvira hair. Wow, most of these people I remember because they profiled them during the show or they look like somebody else. Only a few I remember because of their great singing. I look forward to seeing how they look next week after the stylists get a hold of them.


----------



## Snoofie (May 29, 2003)

Drew2k said:


> Yeah, I know ... but the drama surrounding group performances was so much fun!


That was what I liked too, but the group thing really didn't have anything to do with the competition and it caused a few good singers to be elminated because they were stuck with a bad group. I missed the fights that always popped up because somebody didn't like the group they were in or somebody didn't practive as much.


----------



## braven (Apr 9, 2007)

Snoofie said:


> After looking at this list, I only remember a few of them. The blonde kid with the bad haircut that was with Harry Potter at the end of the eliminations. The australian guy with the good voice. The irish girl who looks like Steve Perry. The blonde girl that sang Amazing Grace half a dozen times and then showed the world her g-string when she sat down during eliminations. The rocker girl who has the elvira hair. Wow, most of these people I remember because they profiled them during the show or they look like somebody else. Only a few I remember because of their great singing. I look forward to seeing how they look next week after the stylists get a hold of them.


Damnit, I missed that. She is BEAutiful too.


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 30, 2006)

braven said:


> Damnit, I missed that. She is BEAutiful too.


DARN! DARN! DARN!
Where's that undelete feature DirecTV!!! :lol:


----------



## kevinwmsn (Aug 19, 2006)

I totally agree with the group drama. They could have had about 4 or 5 episodes of hollywood week. The group drama is one of the best one things to see. I know some of those folks that got a few days bye went partying, they could have showed more of that. Is it me or is Paula turning down more people this year?


----------



## Pink Fairy (Dec 28, 2006)

I have always thought Hollywood week should have more coverage. They go from one hundred something people to 24, and I feel like I was completely missing something after I watched it!

I was sad the nerdy guy with the tie did not make it honestly. I liked his voice and personality, although why he would want to be the governer of my state, I have NO clue.

But David made it through and man is he teh hotness! Woot! I also love the naiive girl who has never seen an R rated movie. 

And I liked the fact they could play instruments - I wonder if that will continue through out the show?


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Instruments are a double-edged sword. They actually distract the singer who now has to concentrate not only on his/her song, but on also playing the instrument. Some can do it, but most that I observed did not.

The-guy-that-lives-in-his-car was one of my favorites until he decided to dismiss the band. He did this because the band didn't hear the song the way he heard it. Well guess what? The band was right. His _a cappella_ sucked.


----------



## Pink Fairy (Dec 28, 2006)

So true. I knew he was doomed when he said the band was awesome, but please leave!


----------



## TaylorJ (Nov 4, 2007)

so this Carly Smithson actually had a record deal with MCA and had done a video with a $250,000 budget. i think it's unfair that she is there. she already had her chance (though her cd only sold like 728 copies). this show is for people who have not have the chance to sign with a major label. what do you guys think


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

TaylorJ said:


> so this Carly Smithson actually had a record deal with MCA and had done a video with a $250,000 budget. i think it's unfair that she is there. she already had her chance (though her cd only sold like 728 copies). this show is for people who have not have the chance to sign with a major label. what do you guys think


And then all the background singers that apply... should be eliminated too.
Or all the peopel that are touring with bands...

So long as it is not in the rules...

She had to go through the same auditions, impress the judges and make it this far... As fair of a playing feild as they can make it.


----------



## TaylorJ (Nov 4, 2007)

i appreciate your opinion and my post is just a reflection of mine. she had a major record deal and she flopped. let someone else get a chance


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

TaylorJ said:


> i appreciate your opinion and my post is just a reflection of mine. she had a major record deal and she flopped. let someone else get a chance


Gosh, TJ ... it _is_ about talent. If she subjected herself to the auditions like everybody else, shouldn't she get a chance -- er, second chance? Obviously, someone in the AI camp thought she had enough to go forward. It would have been a shame if Melinda Doolittle had been disqualified simply on the grounds that she had previous exposure (not necessarilly success) to the industry. The loss would have been ours for sure.


----------



## waynebtx (Dec 24, 2006)

Lord Vader said:


> Does anyone remember that very polite country bumpkin named Drew, the blond haired kid whom the judges put through to Hollywood? I can't remember in which city he auditioned, but they profiled him during the audition broadcast, showing his family, him on the farm's tractor, how he's never been on a plane, etc. They didn't show him at all last night, if my memory's correct.
> 
> I mention him because I remember that when he auditioned, my sister made a funny comment about him, saying, "I bet he becomes a gay porn star!"
> 
> ...


Very true look at Jim neighbors.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

TaylorJ said:


> i appreciate your opinion and my post is just a reflection of mine. she had a major record deal and she flopped. let someone else get a chance


Vote for someone else .. I'm OK with good singers vs. Sanjaya ..


----------



## Sharkie_Fan (Sep 26, 2006)

HDG said:


> Gosh, TJ ... it _is_ about talent. If she subjected herself to the auditions like everybody else, shouldn't she get a chance -- er, second chance? Obviously, someone in the AI camp thought she had enough to go forward. It would have been a shame if Melinda Doolittle had been disqualified simply on the grounds that she had previous exposure (not necessarilly success) to the industry. The loss would have been ours for sure.


I agree....

Why is it BAD that Carly HAD (past tense) a record contract nearly 10 years ago, but it's OK that Melinda Doolittle (from last year) was employed, at the time, as a PROFESSIONAL back-up singer?

Carly, now, is clearly not a professional singer. I read somewhere that her album sold 300 copies (and, the article claimed, that is NOT a typo). Heck, I know small time recording artsts on indie labels who sell more albums to that just to their family members! Just cause she had someone throw a bunch of money at her doesn't make her a "pro", any more than Kelly Lee Cook is a pro for having signed with Arista records in 2001, or Michael Johns is a pro for having signed a contract with Maverick Records in 2003.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Turns out there's another "pro" singer ... the rocker dude who opened for Britney (if I heard/remembered it correctly.)


----------



## kitchj (Aug 3, 2007)

Sharkie_Fan said:


> Carly, now, is clearly not a professional singer. I read somewhere that her album sold 300 copies (and, the article claimed, that is NOT a typo).


I really don't mind Carly being in the top either. It was a long time ago, and teen singers are MUCH different than their grown up selves. I DO however wish I knew WHY she flopped so bad. >$2mil spent and 378 copies sold. Seems very odd to me.

http://new.music.yahoo.com/blogs/realityrocks/13980/irish-idol-smithsons-secret-past

Again, I will say I'm glad she's in though. I like her a lot. Just adds to my curiosity as to why she flopped.


----------



## Sharkie_Fan (Sep 26, 2006)

kitchj said:


> I really don't mind Carly being in the top either. It was a long time ago, and teen singers are MUCH different than their grown up selves. I DO however wish I knew WHY she flopped so bad. >$2mil spent and 378 copies sold. Seems very odd to me.
> 
> http://new.music.yahoo.com/blogs/realityrocks/13980/irish-idol-smithsons-secret-past
> 
> Again, I will say I'm glad she's in though. I like her a lot. Just adds to my curiosity as to why she flopped.


My gut feeling is that she was just the wrong genre to be a teen artist. She wanted to be a "rocker". There just aren't that many successful teen "rockers". Really, rock, generally, has that kind of "renegade" feel, a sort of wreckless abandon in the music and the way the artists lead their lives. How much of that can you have at 15?

It's like Jordin Sparks last year singing a love ballad. What do you know about love at 15 or 16 or 17 years old? Maybe you've learned about it, but in all liklihood, at that age, you don't know what you're singing about...

And at the time she came out, Britney and Christina were the hot tickets... that's what the teenagers were running out and buying. Not some renegade Irish chick trying to do rock music.

I'm sure there's more to it than that, but I really think she was just the wrong genre at the wrong time. I think alot of things have to come together for an artists to be successful - there are alot of talented people who are still struggling to make ends meet doing weekend gigs in bars... She just didn't have the stars aligned, and now she's getting a second chance nearly a decade later.

By the way, does that last sentence make anyone else feel OLD.... She's still younger than I am and she's got nearly a decade under her belt since a failed recording contract! (I think it's a decade. '99 was when she signed, IIRC). It's one thing that some of these kids younger than I am are getting their first shot at "making it".... But she's on her second and still younger than I am... Ouch!


----------



## TaylorJ (Nov 4, 2007)

I hope my post didn't offend anyway that wasn't the goal. just stating my opinion. And i guess I didn't think about all the professional back up singers (who are not the ones actually signed to the big deals like the artists). My biggest thing was that she had a major record deal (album video & all). honestly i really dont want AI all that much and yes I am aware that I can vote for whoever i like provided i vote at all.


----------



## kitchj (Aug 3, 2007)

Sharkie_Fan said:


> By the way, does that last sentence make anyone else feel OLD.... She's still younger than I am and she's got nearly a decade under her belt since a failed recording contract! (I think it's a decade. '99 was when she signed, IIRC). It's one thing that some of these kids younger than I am are getting their first shot at "making it".... But she's on her second and still younger than I am... Ouch!


Yeah, I recently had "If I had a million dollars (if I had a million dollars) Well, I'd buy you some art (A Picasso or a Garfunkel)" as my tagline on my messenger. A girl I work with sent me a message asking me who Garfunkel was. (FTR - She didn't recognize the Barenaked Ladies either)

I'm only 31, and while I still feel young, I know in the eyes of the younger, I'm probably "old"


----------



## Sharkie_Fan (Sep 26, 2006)

Just saw this link and thought it was interesting:

http://www.etonline.com/news/2008/02/58917/index.html

Basically, the contestants pick 3 songs, and the show tells them which of the 3 they can sing. Garrett picked 3 songs, but when they got around to choosing his song, other contestants were already singing the 3 songs he'd picked. So he was given "Breaking up is Hard to Do"

He says after that he "ended up having to choose from the list again. I didn't get to choose. They just threw the song at me and said 'Sing this.'"

I'm not clear if that means he picked 3 more songs and was given one or if the didn't get to pick a second list of 3, they just gave him one and he had absolutely NO sayso.... Not sure...

Either way, it's an interesting peek behind the curtain.


----------



## Ashtonian (Jan 31, 2007)

HouseBowlrz said:


> Banned here ... :hurah: :hurah: ... in fact, the local Fox station is pretty much banned in the house except for football, baseball and local news.
> 
> That may be his personality but when he showed a complete lack of respect for the victims of the Virginia Tech shooting by rolling his eyes on the "shout out", my opinion of him went from pompous arse to insensitive moron.
> 
> ...


You got it wrong, as most people do, myself included.
It's very hard for us to listen to what's being said to us because we have a tendency to anticipate and guess what we think we are being told.

If I recall correctly, and my reaction was the same as Simon's, it was wholly inappropriate to use the idol venue for some sort of 'sympathy vote' by invoking the events of that tragic day.

I still remember Simon's tenderness to the father, who sang at an audition, in memory of his late daughter.

What Simon does is tell it like it is. There's an American term that I've heard used many times in the past. It's "keep your day job"or the other one "We'll call you!". That's why I find some adverse reactions to his honesty and candidness bewildering at times.


----------



## Ashtonian (Jan 31, 2007)

Sharkie_Fan said:


> My gut feeling is that she was just the wrong genre to be a teen artist. She wanted to be a "rocker". There just aren't that many successful teen "rockers". Really, rock, generally, has that kind of "renegade" feel, a sort of wreckless abandon in the music and the way the artists lead their lives. How much of that can you have at 15?
> 
> It's like Jordin Sparks last year singing a love ballad. What do you know about love at 15 or 16 or 17 years old? Maybe you've learned about it, but in all liklihood, at that age, you don't know what you're singing about...


You hit the nail on the head. 
It's a common topic of conversation in our house whenever the younger contestants sing about love.


----------

